# LGB 80090 automatic reversing unit



## Highmark (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a LGB 80090 Automatic Reversing Unit that the item that I running on it only goes about 1/2 way before it stops. Then length is about 18 feet and it goes about 10 feet. Then it reverses and comes back to where it started from. I know there a setting for time before it stats again, but why would it only go have way?


----------

